# Everyone is invited:



## BottomBouncer

In another post I mentioned getting a few guys together for a road trip to http://wackerbaits.com/ in the Chicago area.....according to yahoo(from my house in west columbus area) it is about just over a six hour drive. 

For anyone interested in carp, they seem to have what a person would need. I'm just getting into all the different rigs/tackle/etc. so I don't know all the particulars.......I know it can be as elaborate or simple, as expensive or as inexpensive as you want.

I was thinking of the first weekend of March, which would be Saturday the forth. I know that I get my taxes done as soon as I get my W-2 and have my money within a couple weeks.

I emailed wacker to get more specifics on parking, item availabity, etc. I figure we could pile in however many vehicles we need, split gas $$$ and head up there around 8am, and be there between 2 and 3pm.

I'll add a poll to this, just say yes, no or maybe. Never know, if we get enough people.......some places give little deals/perks. I've never shopped this place and will spend some $$$ regardless.....


----------



## atrkyhntr

Not me I'd rather order online... I don't see the benifit of going up there myself but I'd love top read the thread after you guys go...


----------



## leckig

this is called planing ahead - almost a year!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'd like to go there just to beable to see everything before I buy......I hate ordering equipment ESPECIALLY rods and reels online.....did it once through BPS and never again......the service was not bad, I just didn't like the combo and would not have purchased if I was able to take a look first. 

Yeah, I figured to plan way in advance.....never know what people might be interested and wanna know a day. Doesn't have to be this day, but sometime in that general area. 

If I, for one, am looking to drop close to a grand.....I don't want my money out there somewhere and not have my gear until a few days later...

Just about seven months.......it'll go quick  :F


----------



## crappielooker

no problems about parking around there.. plenty of them.. by that time he should have the store loaded up with stuff..  
i'll go and be the navigator..


----------



## BottomBouncer

put your vote in........

any big ones last night?


----------



## crappielooker

to sum it up in short.. not too bad.. net handle broke.. came home early..
ps.. i forgot to add that you might want to check what time he closes on weekends.. i know he has a funky schedule.. altho i think that he would be glad to keep the shop open if he knows that you are coming to spend a few $$$$..


----------



## RiverRat

As AK knows Paul(owner of Wackerbaits) has a lot of stuff thats not put on his web site....many great deals can be had at the store thats not offered on-line.

I votes...YES...i have a 7 passanger van.....i know atleast 2 others that will want to go for sure.


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

That makes six of us so far.........there will be others.


----------



## atrkyhntr

hmnmnmn more stuff... you may now have 7


----------



## RiverRat

I know a few Ohio carpers that have purchased slightly "used" carp gear from Pauls shop...these are the type of things he does not put on his web site.

Ive heard tales from a few that say when he gets shipments of stuff in and word spreads...he doesnt even have time to list them on his site because they sell out so fast.

I sure hope hes going to have a shipment in right before we head up???? AK, maybe you can try to get the low down from Paul and see when the best time to head up there as far as shipments coming in, ect.....?


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

yeah.. everytime i'm up there and he happens to get a shipment in, most of the time i would comeback and look to see what he have listed.. numerous times i would see nothing there.. just have to go there and find out.. then he had a bargain bin in his shop.. lotsa knick knacks in there to sift thru.. last time i saw a MMx bite alarm for $45 not sure what was wrong with it.. 
plus, i know i myself likes to actually see the things before buying it.. gives me a chance to fiddle with the stuff..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Hopefully I get an email from him tomorrow with a little info. 

We can get four in our car if needed, my gf wants to go. She's never been to Chicago. 

Would anyone be interested in hitting lake Michigan for some carp? I remember seeing some nice ones washed up near some dock areas when I was younger.


----------



## BigChessie

You can count me in, Might take the wife along so we can go stay at Trump Tower!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I got an email back today, he said normal hours on Saturday our noon to four, but a lot of times they come in early and stay late. He said if there are anythings that are not on the website that we may be interested in seeing, to let him know well in advance and he will do his best to get them.

So, if you guys are looking for anything special.......lets get a list together to send. I have mine together


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I should be able to go. They say you can't squeeze blood out of a rock so lets see if I can squeeze some money out of my girlfriend....LOL!!! After-tax time will be sweet and I have my eye on various things.

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

So.....exactly how many people do we have?

Me & gf
Scott
Jake
Big Chess & wf
Ak
Clyde
?couple people with scott?

I'll keep editing the list so I can tell Paul how many people are coming, make it worth their while to stay a little later......

I gotta go load some trucks in this hot **S weather!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimJC

Don't forget to join Carp Anglers Group. You can get a discount at Wacker Baits for being a member.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

TimJC said:


> Don't forget to join Carp Anglers Group. You can get a discount at Wacker Baits for being a member.


Useless Tim, they do not want any CAG here, actions speak louder then words


----------



## ShakeDown

Wrong Miso. We never said we didn't want CAG here, and our actions speak that quite well.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I think everyone has made it quite clear that there is no problem with the cag group or memebers. 

Can we not start some BS and have this thread locked. I'm trying to get a little something going here for some people to have fun with.......


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I do believe that the title of this thread was "EVERYONE IS INVITED" and I agree with BottomBouncer, don't get this thread closed for personal reasons with other members of this board. This is a nice little thread to see if anyone wants to make a trip to Wacker Baits. Most people wouldn't drive up by themselves to Chicago but if a group of people are going it makes it easier on the wallet (atleast on gas not tackle expenses  ) and maybe a few new fishing buddies are made. I think it is a great idea and I will be attending even if I don't have the money to buy anything just to see Paul shop and hang out with a few of the people going.

Jake


----------



## ShakeDown

I agree with you two 100%. Just wanted to clarify for the misinformed 

On with your post!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Any chances of making a stinky out of the post? As mentioned before, we are about seven months away. Future members and current members who have not read it yet.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Back to the top.....


----------



## RiverRat

Hey BB, Im still in and i think Dave & Jake will want to go too.
Im getting my "list" narrowed down and i will be ready!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm prolly just going to go with a couple rods, pod and alarms. Gonna get my 2nd BTR from Fisherman's.......I'd buy it all there.......if they would just start carrying it......however, they don't have an over abundance of extra space.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Just bringing it back to the top.....see if any new members or people that haven't read the post would like to join...


----------



## RiverRat

Im still in for sure...even if its just us 2 going...will be a blast, plus maybe after we hit Wackerbaits, we can go over to Lockport to the warm water discharge and try out our new gear for a few hours too.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i'm still in.. unless chicago collapses into the earth..lol


----------



## RiverRat

ALRIGHT.....i feel better now that AK's going, he knows his way around that crazy city....i know for sure I would get sooooo lost.

What do ya say guys...hit Wackerbaits when it opens, shop for a few hours..lol...then grab a license and hit Lockport??

Its up to you guys, im game for whatever...hell i can spend the whole day at Paul's....or until i run out of money, which ever comes first...lmao.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

heck yeah......i'm up for the fishing....you think the weather/water temps will be fishable/productive?


----------



## crappielooker

its always good fishing at lockport.. even in the dead of winter..the colder the better the fishing.. i'll show you guys some of the finest chicago urban sprawl..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Gonna be great.....does that area have good average sizes? It'll be awesome to buy a couple new rods/pod and gear and put it right to use!!!


----------



## RiverRat

"i'll show you guys some of the finest chicago urban sprawl....."
AK, i'll pass buddy..i see enough of that here in Columbus fishing along the Scioto river...GEEZ US.

I just want to get IN and get OUT in one piece...lol.

BB, As Ak said, the colder the better....those guys fish it all winter long and catch pretty good...gotta like WWD with easy access...you can park right next to the water and sit in your car and watch your rods...it dont get no better than that!
Glad we dont have a place like that....id get nothing done in the winter..lol..plus imagine that kind of place here in Columbus..geez us..you couldnt get near it because of the other species anglers hogg'in the area.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I thought a place like that in columbus was called COSI??? Upper Griggs area maybe? Mid O'Shaughnessy area? I know plenty of fish-from-the-car spots!!!

I can picture two 4500's on a couple of XT's sitting atop a skypod w/ some Micron MMX/mk2 swingers


----------



## RiverRat

Here ya go BB,
Make sure you look at the DATES on these posts:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4345&hl=

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4122&hl=

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=8749&hl=

That should change your mind a bit...if those guys can catch in those temps. and conditions...we dont need to even look at the forecast that week we go!!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

sometimes you just have to go thru some rough part of town to get to the nicest part.. its funny because its right next to eachother.. from one extreme to the other.. just don't stop anywhere(i try not to even stop at stoplights), or say anything while there.. you'll be just fine..  
as far as sizes goes, suure, they got some nice fish there.. but after fishing in the freezin waters around here and maybe catch a few, i would be more than happy to have banked a few.. even if its small ones..


----------



## RiverRat

Yea you can get some VERY close to the car spots here..BUT not in Jan.-march and have action like at Lockport....If only COSI was a WWD...oh my!

I do know of 2 WWD in Ohio...one is VERY close to Columbus, but only boat access to get to it...but you can set up on the bank and fish it...my new quest for this winter.

The other is about 2 hours or less away....there was a carp caught there last year when we went, we'll be making a return trip there this year for sure too.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i got a guy in maysville, KY. that told me about wwd around there.. we'll be hitting that this winter.. 
btw, i think this winter i will catch more than a few around here.. have to have that positive attitude..


----------



## PAYARA

LockPort is WACK!!!  i fished over there one night and caught 
about an 8lb catfish.......iam sure it could be good fishing though
in the cold of March.as long as no Tuggs are docked with their
motors running   ....you cant hold bottom with 10oz,right
AK??? ........was the main reason the fishing was poor that
evening.the locals seem to fish this place to death!!!

Ak,how dose the Chicago River fish in March??


----------



## crappielooker

pingtom park is pretty good too.. there are alot of places to fish around chicagoland in the winter.. chicago river is pretty good i guess.. but i dont have 20ft net handle..lol
those tugboats and barges can be a bear and kill the fishing in a hurry.. just have to hope and pray they gets in and out quickly..


----------



## RiverRat

Yea but the whole thing is...we'll be coming back from Chicago...with NEW gear...and lockports not much out of the way on the return trip...what the heck...im game to wet a line and check out the place.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

paul's place is actually on the most western edge of the chicago city limits..so wherever we go fish isn't really matter..


----------



## BottomBouncer

what about the wwd in the area that you told me about once where I fished across from where you fish?


----------



## crappielooker

lockport is southwest chicago 'burb.


----------



## RiverRat

"what about the wwd just north of that flathead spot you told be about?"

BB, as i said a few posts back on here:

"I do know of 2 WWD in Ohio...one is VERY close to Columbus, but only boat access to get to it...but you can set up on the bank and fish it...my new quest for this winter."

ONLY accessed by boat, but once in you can set up on an island right acrossed from the discharge...easy casting distance.....SHHHHHHH......dont say that out loud!!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Just bringing it back to the top. It's getting closer and closer. Should probably aim for the first weekend in March....with the first C.O.C.C the last weekend......


----------



## RiverRat

Sounds great.....im still in.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i'm still planned on going as well.. someone gotta be the guide..


----------



## RiverRat

You got thyat right, I aint going to that crazy town unless AK goes to keep us out of trouble..lol.
I'd be so lost in a big city like that...plus is everyone still up for a few hours at Lock port?

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm game for that...... Gotta test out the equipment!!!!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer

Just bringing it back to the top.........


----------



## BottomBouncer

Getting closer and closer.......you guys still interested?


----------



## RiverRat

YUPPERS..my tax check & bonus check should be in the bank with in 2 weeks or less.
Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

What weekend would be best for you guys?


----------



## RiverRat

Well let me double check my work sced. and see when i got my weekends back off, but so far the weekend of March 17-19 looks clear to me.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

That would be good with me.....little time to save more $$$$$


----------



## RiverRat

LMAO.....

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

HEY....don't gimme that "LMAO" crap......it's mostly YOUR fault


----------



## RiverRat

HAHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHE...DONT WORRY, most of my fishing buddys girlfriends and wifes hate me too...i guess its something to do them spending lots of money on fishing gear or something..lol.

Its all good..whats the sayings.."yee who dies with the most toys wins" or "only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys".

Lol,
Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Stop filling my mind with all these ideas........you know those two little guys, one that sits on each shoulder...the one's who argue with each other...trying to make you do certain things...you're encouraging the bad little guy  

It's your fault if I don't spend my tax money on bills........well, at least MOST of my tax money


----------



## RiverRat

OK, i'll help you out with this one.... 

First thing to do it, next time that guy in the "white" with wings appears on your shoulder, grab him by the neck and choke him...then you never have to worry about it again.
Trust me....its much better without all that "goodie goodie" BS he slings at ya anyway. 

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

LOL.........he's a little cocky sometimes...always thinks he's better than everyone else????

Hey, wait until you see the fishing cart I'm coming up with......complete with large deepcycle battery, power converter, baitwell/feed storage, on board charger, lighting, tackle storage.........it may not debut until next year(gonna take a ton of fabrication, welding, wiring, etc.) but it will be the envy of all fishermen/bank anglers!!!!!

It has a 1200lb. weight capacity


----------



## RiverRat

"LOL.........he's a little cocky sometimes...always thinks he's better than everyone else????"

Holly cow...sounds like someone i know...GEEZ US!..LOL  

Dude...one question about the cart...WHY??
Why would you need a cart to haul all that stuff?? First off you cant take it anywhere except where there is a nice flat path...ie grass, blacktop, concrete....trust me i have a $200 fishing cart...i only WISH i could take it more places, but truthfully its ONLY good for fishing Events or when camping a walking distance from your truck(along good paths)!

Mine sits in the basement and gets very little use..specially since ive been banned from the "other" carp events , i'll only be using it for your 4 events this year. Everywhere else i fish i cant use it..or im parked right next to my bivvy/brolly (litterally).

Hey which reminds me, were planning a trip to Rayland late March- early April(depending on weather)...if your interested this time?

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I know it's a bit overkill......but I'm bored!!!!!!!!haven't landed a fish since the November COSI fish-in!!!!!!!!

I'm always interested in Rayland.....

So, would that be the weekend after the wacker trip? Perfect way to break in a new pod/alarms/etc...


----------



## RiverRat

Hey thats a great idea!!!

No carp since NOVEMBER...geez us man...how do sleep at night, the nightmares would be unreal for me..lol   

Plus getting down there a few times early will get ya familar with the spots before any events there.....the invite is open to ANYONE wanting to go too.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

whats the earliest time of year you guys usually heads to rayland?? what is it like there during march??


----------



## RiverRat

Well of course it depends on weather.....mostly over-night temps.
I know carp pull up onto that big mud flat on warm days in early spring and probably during winter like the warm spell we've been haveing.

I think last year we were there at the very begining of April and it was great...caught a lot of fish, probably could of been there catching mid march.
Im up for going anytime as long as the night temps. are in the mid to upper 40's..day temps in the 50's.

We will probably head up there and check it out our next trip to the big river sometime in late Feb. - early March just to see if fish are up along there. We Whitebass fish pretty close to that area and plan on making a lot of trips this early spring over there...once we see carp in that area, we'll be hitting it .

I'll let ya know and post the invite.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

How does the WB fishing down there compare to places like Deer Creek? Are there any hybrids mixed in?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

The white bass in the Ohio could eat the ones from Deer Creek. Those are nothing but dinks down there because when the meat hunters find out the run is on the destroy the population. When the run goes on the Ohio River, I have caught hundreds in a day easily. Alot of times the Hybrids will run with them though and about every 10-15 will be a nice hybrid. It can be some really fast paced action at times.

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

Do they just run up the feeder creeks? what kind of conditions are best?


----------



## RiverRat

BB, the WB in the Ohio will run 2 - 3 lbs with 3-6 lb Hybrids mixed in the big groups.
Jake and I have set up for hours on end catching WB non-stop , i know our last good trip(before the Spring started getting messed up every year with too much rain) we landed a few 100 a pcs. on our 11' Euro live bait rods(6 lb test) with double jig rigs..Jake couldnt lift his right arm over his head for 3 days after that trip.

Ive talked to many anglers all over Ohio and the only WB run that i can compare it to is the one on the Maumee for sheer numbers and size...but the Ohio is a LOT less crowded and the mixed in Hybrids are a very nice bonus.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Well, if for some reason you guys need someone to take up some extra bank space, I'd be more than happy


----------



## RiverRat

I'll keep ya posted and let ya know when we head out there...as for the report today from Jake out there....hes only been catching Eyes(so he didnt stay long..lol), but it wont be much longer and the WB will be starting to move.

Scott


----------

